# Vapecon 2018 - What are you saving up for?



## ivc_mixer

So as Vapecon is slowly approaching I thought to myself, "Why am I going? What do I want?". I have not completely answered the question yet, but I know some of the things I would like to get is a Dwarv MTL or DTL atomiser, some batteries and not really sure what else.

What's on your Vapecon to-get list? #lookingforinspiration

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Nice thread @ivc_mixer !

I'm hoping to grab plenty of juice! Hoping to stock up on some favourites at great prices, and hopefully finding one or two new ones!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Please let me know if there are more tags to be added to the poll.


----------



## JurgensSt

Batteries, juice and maybe a mod and tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Booze money to buy a drink for everyone I want to meet, I’m cheap, Coke and I’m done.  And maybe if there is any cash left, some batteries, and a Dwarv, and a mod or so, now see how fast this went from a beer to me buying a lot of other goodies, @ivc_mixer , you’re a bad influence!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Hoping to find a replacement regulated squonker at a good price. 

And some batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gimli

I'm looking at a mech squonker mod (maybe Pulse BF), and some batteries. and would like some wires and titanium cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha

I want a pink/purple Asmodus Lustro and I'm hoping it's on special at Vapecon


----------



## ivc_mixer

Gimli said:


> titanium cotton



I remember reading about this. Now you've got me wanting some as well! Bugger, I should never have created this thread, I can see the budget heading the way of the Dodo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gimli

ivc_mixer said:


> I remember reading about this. Now you've got me wanting some as well! Bugger, I should never have created this thread, I can see the budget heading the way of the Dodo


Think Im just taking cash and leaving the cards at home

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willielieb

im hoping they sell the SV-Mi one , and some salt nic juices !! and maybe some 20700 batteries for my Pulse

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rafique

Theres no 'everything' option

Hopefully a dvarw DL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

I hope the vendors are reading this and bring enough stock, especially for those people who aren't going Saturday but only on Sunday

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

I hope to see the Dwarw dL tank at vapecon I really need 1 in my life


----------



## Gimli

Thank You SARS. Now I can afford vapecon

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Also hope to see the vendor specials soon so we guys know how much to save up for vapecon and plan ourselves onto what to get

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAVaper

Juice, juice and .... juice. 

I plan on buying sufficient stock until next VapeCon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wimmas

ivc_mixer said:


> I hope the vendors are reading this and bring enough stock, especially for those people who aren't going Saturday but only on Sunday


I agree 100%. This will be my first vapecon and my biggest fear is a lack of stock.

They should bring enough of what's on special and ensure there is enough for morning and afternoon, both days.

I'd like to get some batteries, a few juices, maybe an RTA if there is anything decent and new, and the last thing which I am still thinking about is the new Lost Vape Paranormal. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GMJR

i Am hoping for an Asmodus thor and Asmodus mini for good prices as asmodus will be there, also stock up on BLC DIY juice


----------



## Rafique

Wimmas said:


> I agree 100%. This will be my first vapecon and my biggest fear is a lack of stock.
> 
> They should bring enough of what's on special and ensure there is enough for morning and afternoon, both days.
> 
> I'd like to get some batteries, a few juices, maybe an RTA if there is anything decent and new, and the last thing which I am still thinking about is the new Lost Vape Paranormal.
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk



dont think about the paranormal, just get it. its brilliant. Best mod I own looks and battery life is awesome

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wimmas

Loved that mod since I laid eyes on it - It's the price tag I am thinking about!

Bread and water for three months after vapecon

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

@Wimmas - I have a Paranormal and I love it! You will not be sorry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Word of advice for those going for the first time, 

you are going to be overwhelmed 
You cannot anticipate what you will want
No budget amount will be big sufficient unless you have serious self control, I sure as dam do not.
Dress warm, thequeue is long!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## BATMAN

I know it may already be common-but for some reason,everytime I plan on saving towards a hexohm,I end up needing to spend my money elsewhere.

My initial confusion was between the new SX Mini T-Class or the Hex,but I think that I am now leaning more towards the Hex.
For some reason when you save for vapecon,you actually feel a lot less guilty of spending your cash on gear there 

Perhaps its just me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tisha

Juice and Juice (Hubby will pay)
@SAVaper 

and to meet old friends again..

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0

Top of my list is a Smok Guarkdian III, if I can get one!

Both my brother and I are looking at the I-priv as well (hoping the Smok stand will have them), since at the moment they are only available on their webstore, as far as I know. With that goes an ample supply of 20700 batteries.

A new RTA, whatever catches my fancy on the day.

Clear battery wraps! For my 18650's and hopefully the new 20700's I plan on getting!

And a bag full of DIY ingredients from BLCK!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

With all the specials the retailers are running at the moment, I am finding it hard to save up for Vapecon! But still, the more I read about it, the more I want a Dvarw DL. Hexohm would also be nice, thanks for ruining my budget @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Tisha said:


> Juice and Juice (Hubby will pay)
> @SAVaper
> 
> and to meet old friends again..



Looking forward to seeing you and @SAVaper again @Tisha
Its going to be great

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Bottles of this stuff







Cosmic Dropz - Honey Melon
(can't find it anywhere )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

@ivc_mixer now that you mention the dvarw...eish

Maybe the budget needs to expand

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Anvil

ivc_mixer said:


> With all the specials the retailers are running at the moment, I am finding it hard to save up for Vapecon! But still, the more I read about it, the more I want a Dvarw DL. Hexohm would also be nice, thanks for ruining my budget @BATMAN


You don't want a Dvarw trust me. You NEED a Dvarw! I might pick up another one if there are even any left by then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Juice, juice, juice, juice, juice and some juice. Looking forward to all the new juice launches cause we have the best juice makers on this planet in SA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Juice , batteries ... beer ... that's about it ....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last time I was too busy to buy anything and all I managed to get was a t-shirt or two and some juice... hopefully, with it being over two days, I may get a break to hurt the credit card a little. I'm after things I have never seen before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

a Petri 24... If no Dwarv's available, that's the other one I am hoping for. Just remembered. And then also will see if someone has a special on a Suorin Air. Bugger, the list is growing too much again. lol


----------



## Silver

@ivc_mixer , do you mind if we edit the poll options above?

I want to add a few different options


----------



## ivc_mixer

Silver said:


> @ivc_mixer , do you mind if we edit the poll options above?
> 
> I want to add a few different options



By all means! I've been wanting to but don't know how...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

ivc_mixer said:


> By all means! I've been wanting to but don't know how...



Thanks

Have kept the Dvarw (to preserve those votes) and Batteries options

Changes the Juice to Local Juice
Added a few other options

Will be interesting to see how this poll develops


----------



## ivc_mixer

Silver said:


> Thanks
> 
> Have kept the Dvarw (to preserve those votes) and Batteries options
> 
> Changes the Juice to Local Juice
> Added a few other options
> 
> Will be interesting to see how this poll develops



Thanks Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willielieb

Wait, there will be dvarws??? My card is going to start smoking! Who will be selling them? For a plan of attack


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

More than likely a squonk and new rda to go with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Willielieb said:


> Wait, there will be dvarws???



Well, a lot of us are hoping so, hence my previous comment indicating that I hope the vendors are reading this post...


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Im just hoping for the lmc classic 220w to add to my lmc box collection, I know they had terrible battery life, but it was my first real mod i bought at vapecon 2016 and i bought the "murica" last year, i just hope this isnt going to be a tradition


----------



## Befokski

This question has created a huge amount of conflict internally...

So, my list this far:
Paranormal 250C - Since it came out I've wanted one, never managed to convince myself to pull the trigger on one, up until now.
Decent amount of Batteries and a new charger
HE RDA - If there are any available
A Squonk Mod - Because I'm curios.
Enough Juice to last me a good 3 months
General Items that would be cheaper than usual i.e. Wick, Wire, etc.

I would really like a Dwarw DL to see what the hype is about, but I'm not a RTA kinda guy... so maybe, maybe not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I can't vote, my option isn't displayed. Saving up for gas money

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

The wishlist sofar

1. DROP SOLO
2. USV MACH ONE Squonker (Hope some sells them)
3. Tesla SteamPunk (Single in Gun Metal)
4. Batteries (18650 and 20700)
5. Juice , Juice and more Juice


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> Looking forward to seeing you and @SAVaper again @Tisha
> Its going to be great



Absolutely Silver. We can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

I think I am considering changing my original wishlist of a hexohm to...

A hexohm AND a VGOD ELITE 200W STEEL EDITION (If I have enough funds).

I am worried that the list will grow...

PS.Can anybody tell me how much does the Dvarw go for?


----------



## Vape-O-Naut

the only thing I want this year is Juice and alot of it... and i think I may need some baterries... wire.... a new dripper or tank.... maaaaaaybe a mod.... dammit!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willielieb

BATMAN said:


> I think I am considering changing my original wishlist of a hexohm to...
> 
> A hexohm AND a VGOD ELITE 200W STEEL EDITION (If I have enough funds).
> 
> I am worried that the list will grow...
> 
> PS.Can anybody tell me how much does the Dvarw go for?


About like R1.6k


----------



## Bananaheadcase

Keeping an eye on this thread for ideas. 

I’ve been wanting a new mod for months now but can’t seem to find one that’s different. I don’t like leather or carbon fibre on anything so it’s tough and the only “beautiful ones” I’ve liked for a long time is the Dotmod 200w and somewhat the purple and dexter hex. I like the Kodama and stab wood mods but most of them have red or green and that’s not for me. Any suggestions?

I do know that lots of juice, the drop dead, a drip tip or two and some coils will be bought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Interesting to see how this poll develops

Thanks again for starting it @ivc_mixer 

We did add several options after the thread started - but still nice to see the votes in the various caregories.

Batteries very much in demand 

If you havent voted yet, spend a minute on a normal browser and cast your votes in the poll above.
I think it can help the exhibitors to get an idea of what VapeCon attendees are looking for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Not too long to go anymore and I find myself changing my vote the closer we get.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JiveshB

Im hoping to get the rage squonk for a good deal.


----------



## JiveshB

And lots of DIY Supplies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

JiveshB said:


> And lots of DIY Supplies.



This is a definite

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Need batteries for all my mods (magically all of them are on their way out at the same time) as well as a new dual battery mod for the wife. Oh and lots of:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dave557

I'm hoping to finally pick up a Noisy Cricket V2 and my first tube mech, an RDA or 2, some wire, and whatever catches my eye

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MarshallGTi

Hoping to stock up on juice mostly, but on the look out for 1 or 2 new mods while the wife isnt looking


----------



## baksteen8168

So with me pretty much starting from scratch, after selling 99% of my gear when I gave up vaping, I'm looking at getting the following:


New regulated mod (maybe 2  )
Small mod for my better half

At least 10 x batteries
Always wondered what the big hubbub was over squonking, so probably a mech and regulated squonker + some squonking accessories
an RDA or 2. Preferably squonk capable
an RTA
Vape Bag

Wire
Wick
Coils
Plenty of Juice
DIY supplies
Pod system
Nic salts
Coilmaster 521 TAB

So yeah... I'm going top be very broke...
I also hope that there will be enough stock for Sunday

*Edit - Updated list*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Almost forgot... Need to try this nic salts thing, so a pod system will also be purchased...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Hopefully a liitle free time to look around.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

I hear you @Alex 

At last year's VapeCon I did not buy a single thing.
I had intentions but was too busy
The schedule was fast and the day flew by in a flash.

Am hoping that this year with 2 days there will be a bit more time for me to buy a few things...

Am interested in trying out some new juices that are being launched and looking out for interesting hardware.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN

Well Ive updated my wish list as I have managed to get a hex ohm and another reload rta at a steal of a price.

Now I just want to see the new SX Mini T Class in person and if I like it,I will be purchasing it...but if not,another hex wouldn't hurt,would it?

Also added to the list is some Melon Shake by Vaping Birdy which I believe Atomic Vape will have as well as some Majestic Crème.
I plan on spending on gear now and not again for a long time to come.


----------



## picautomaton

baksteen8168 said:


> Almost forgot... Need to try this nic salts thing, so a pod system will also be purchased...


Welcome back baksteen8168,
You don't have to get a pod mod, I'm using a MTL tank with a 1,5Ω coild and it rocks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

picautomaton said:


> Welcome back baksteen8168,
> You don't have to get a pod mod, I'm using a MTL tank with a 1,5Ω coild and it rocks!


Thanks @picautomaton 

What mtl tank are you using?


----------



## Paul33

baksteen8168 said:


> So with me pretty much starting from scratch, after selling 99% of my gear when I gave up vaping, I'm looking at getting the following:
> 
> 
> New regulated mod (maybe 2  )
> Small mod for my better half
> 
> At least 10 x batteries
> Always wondered what the big hubbub was over squonking, so probably a mech and regulated squonker + some squonking accessories
> an RDA or 2. Preferably squonk capable
> an RTA
> Vape Bag
> 
> Wire
> Wick
> Coils
> Plenty of Juice
> DIY supplies
> Pod system
> Nic salts
> Coilmaster 521 TAB
> 
> So yeah... I'm going top be very broke...
> I also hope that there will be enough stock for Sunday
> 
> *Edit - Updated list*


Is that all?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Paul33 said:


> Is that all?


I hope so...

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

So did everyone get what they saved up for ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

JurgensSt said:


> So did everyone get what they saved up for ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMJR

For Sure and much more

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar

Silver said:


> I hear you @Alex
> 
> At last year's VapeCon I did not buy a single thing.
> I had intentions but was too busy
> The schedule was fast and the day flew by in a flash.
> 
> Am hoping that this year with 2 days there will be a bit more time for me to buy a few things...
> 
> Am interested in trying out some new juices that are being launched and looking out for interesting hardware.


And how did that go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

JurgensSt said:


> So did everyone get what they saved up for ?


No... Because my brain saw vape things and forgot what I actually wanted.

So now i'm hunting for that UD double decker bag (saw the awesome one vapeking had on offer, but I personally prefer the UD one). Also looking for nice 18650 battery wraps. The rest I managed to get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

baksteen8168 said:


> No... Because my brain saw vape things and forgot what I actually wanted.
> 
> So now i'm hunting for that UD double decker bag (saw the awesome one vapeking had on offer, but I personally prefer the UD one). Also looking for nice 18650 battery wraps. The rest I managed to get



The VK bag is very nice. Took one to load all the stuff I picked up from VK.

I also forgot about some of the stuff i planned to get 

Battery wraps - @BumbleBee has nice wraps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

JurgensSt said:


> The VK bag is very nice. Took one to load all the stuff I picked up from VK.
> 
> I also forgot about some of the stuff i planned to get
> 
> Battery wraps - @BumbleBee has nice wraps.


Dammit... @BumbleBee , fix your site... 

I agree, the VK bags are nice. I just prefer the "laptop / shoulder" style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

@baksteen8168 Site back online.

Just placed my order

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

JurgensSt said:


> @baksteen8168 Site back online.
> 
> Just placed my order


I wont have a look... okay, maybe a quick one...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Alas, did not get my Dwarv as I wanted, but got a whole lot of other things that weren't on the list. Let's hope the wife does not see my bank statement...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Small order placed @BumbleBee - promise to place a much bigger one in the future.

Thanks for the discount code

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Pixstar said:


> And how did that go?



Thanks for asking @Pixstar

Saturday was a blur for me. Although we are getting better at this, there are still so many things we have to do and check - and then double check. Kept me on the go till about 4pm. And I was tired. So Saturday was out for me.

Sunday on the other hand was like a whole new experience. Everything was done and the pressure was off - so there was a fair amount of free time. It was the first time I experienced VapeCon (for a while) like an attendee would. Strange but true.

I bought a few juices!!!
Bought the new fruity one from Doug at @Blends Of Distinction. Then bought the honey tobacco one from Twisp after a great chat with @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari and Juan (@Twisp). We laughed at my Evod and had great chuckles about the "old days". Was so cool to see you again @HPBotha after so long. I also bought Icee Lychee from @Rude Rudi at the Vapour Mountain stand. Can't wait to spend some quality time in my gear with that.

And I got one or two more, can't remember. As for hardware, I didn't get a chance to buy anything.

Oh, you wont believe it - I won a prize!!!

At the end of the day there were a few random draw prizes that were not awarded - so we decided to reward the Admin and Mod team that never get to take part in these prizes - After all, they worked their butts off for 3 days and deserved it hugely. I got an Aspire Breeze 2 from @Vape Republic !!!! Finally. Been eyeing out this little device for a long time. @Jengz was representing them on the day because Akeel was overseas. So I got it from them. It's the first time I ever won a prize at VapeCon. How's that! And I went to the stand to get it. Felt amazing. Now @Christos is on my tail to do a review. Lol. Am excited to try it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks for asking @Pixstar
> 
> Saturday was a blur for me. Although we are getting better at this, there are still so many things we have to do and check - and then double check. Kept me on the go till about 4pm. And I was tired. So Saturday was out for me.
> 
> Sunday on the other hand was like a whole new experience. Everything was done and the pressure was off - so there was a fair amount of free time. It was the first time I experienced VapeCon (for a while) like an attendee would. Strange but true.
> 
> I bought a few juices!!!
> Bought the new fruity one from Doug at @Blends Of Distinction. Then bought the honey tobacco one from Twisp after a great chat with @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari and Juan (@Twisp). We laughed at my Evod and had great chuckles about the "old days". Was so cool to see you again @HPBotha after so long. I also bought Icee Lychee from @Rude Rudi at the Vapour Mountain stand. Can't wait to spend some quality time in my gear with that.
> 
> And I got one or two more, can't remember. As for hardware, I didn't get a chance to buy anything.
> 
> Oh, you wont believe it - I won a prize!!!
> 
> At the end of the day there were a few random draw prizes that were not awarded - so we decided to reward the Admin and Mod team that never get to take part in these prizes - After all, they worked their butts off for 3 days and deserved it hugely. I got an Aspire Breeze 2 from @Vape Republic !!!! Finally. Been eyeing out this little device for a long time. @Jengz was representing them on the day because Akeel was overseas. So I got it from them. It's the first time I ever won a prize at VapeCon. How's that! And I went to the stand to get it. Felt amazing. Now @Christos is on my tail to do a review. Lol. Am excited to try it.


I'll give it a week before we go for the "@Silver's aspire breeze 2 experience thread"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar

Silver said:


> Thanks for asking @Pixstar
> 
> Saturday was a blur for me. Although we are getting better at this, there are still so many things we have to do and check - and then double check. Kept me on the go till about 4pm. And I was tired. So Saturday was out for me.
> 
> Sunday on the other hand was like a whole new experience. Everything was done and the pressure was off - so there was a fair amount of free time. It was the first time I experienced VapeCon (for a while) like an attendee would. Strange but true.
> 
> I bought a few juices!!!
> Bought the new fruity one from Doug at @Blends Of Distinction. Then bought the honey tobacco one from Twisp after a great chat with @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari and Juan (@Twisp). We laughed at my Evod and had great chuckles about the "old days". Was so cool to see you again @HPBotha after so long. I also bought Icee Lychee from @Rude Rudi at the Vapour Mountain stand. Can't wait to spend some quality time in my gear with that.
> 
> And I got one or two more, can't remember. As for hardware, I didn't get a chance to buy anything.
> 
> Oh, you wont believe it - I won a prize!!!
> 
> At the end of the day there were a few random draw prizes that were not awarded - so we decided to reward the Admin and Mod team that never get to take part in these prizes - After all, they worked their butts off for 3 days and deserved it hugely. I got an Aspire Breeze 2 from @Vape Republic !!!! Finally. Been eyeing out this little device for a long time. @Jengz was representing them on the day because Akeel was overseas. So I got it from them. It's the first time I ever won a prize at VapeCon. How's that! And I went to the stand to get it. Felt amazing. Now @Christos is on my tail to do a review. Lol. Am excited to try it.


Awesome! Glad you got to experience it a bit as a "visitor" for a change! Congrats, you're gonna love that Breeze 2!
BTW, also got to chat a little with @HPBotha from Twisp, nice guy, an asset to Twisp IMHO.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha

Pixstar said:


> Awesome! Glad you got to experience it a bit as a "visitor" for a change! Congrats, you're gonna love that Breeze 2!
> BTW, also got to chat a little with @HPBotha from Twisp, nice guy, an asset to Twisp IMHO.


The Con was so great! seeing so many people putting tags to faces !!! But i think next year there should be someone who makes *t-shirts with our ecigssa forum avatars on*!!!! Not just name tags! Now there is a VapeCon 2019 product i will save up for, 

I must commend the ecigssa admins for organising such a fantastic, and social focused vape con - it was so inspiring for all of us at Twisp! @Twisp ,@Mic Lazzari and myself all agreed that this was by far the best vape fest/con/gathering of vape fundis in SA! For our first VapeCon meeting all of you guys, could not ask for a better event!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> Thanks for asking @Pixstar
> 
> Saturday was a blur for me. Although we are getting better at this, there are still so many things we have to do and check - and then double check. Kept me on the go till about 4pm. And I was tired. So Saturday was out for me.
> 
> Sunday on the other hand was like a whole new experience. Everything was done and the pressure was off - so there was a fair amount of free time. It was the first time I experienced VapeCon (for a while) like an attendee would. Strange but true.
> 
> I bought a few juices!!!
> Bought the new fruity one from Doug at @Blends Of Distinction. Then bought the honey tobacco one from Twisp after a great chat with @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari and Juan (@Twisp). We laughed at my Evod and had great chuckles about the "old days". Was so cool to see you again @HPBotha after so long. I also bought Icee Lychee from @Rude Rudi at the Vapour Mountain stand. Can't wait to spend some quality time in my gear with that.
> 
> And I got one or two more, can't remember. As for hardware, I didn't get a chance to buy anything.
> 
> Oh, you wont believe it - I won a prize!!!
> 
> At the end of the day there were a few random draw prizes that were not awarded - so we decided to reward the Admin and Mod team that never get to take part in these prizes - After all, they worked their butts off for 3 days and deserved it hugely. I got an Aspire Breeze 2 from @Vape Republic !!!! Finally. Been eyeing out this little device for a long time. @Jengz was representing them on the day because Akeel was overseas. So I got it from them. It's the first time I ever won a prize at VapeCon. How's that! And I went to the stand to get it. Felt amazing. Now @Christos is on my tail to do a review. Lol. Am excited to try it.





The man himself collecting his prize!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

